# Quick Disconnect for AC Power Cord?



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I have a hard wired remote that goes to one of my working fog machines. I have the hand remote "hacked" so that my prop controller relay will trigger the fogger during the sequence.

My question ... is there a quick disconnect I can put in the fogger remote line or some sort of AC rated barrel jack I can wire into the relay so I don't have to keep unscrewing the relay terminals when I want to put the fogger away/take it inside?


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

Home Depot should have some plugs that you could connect to the wire. They make both male and female 3 prong connectors, all you need is a screwdriver to attache the wire.


----------



## 69-cat (Jan 18, 2014)

I made up some cords with IEC connectors that I got off of ebay that are tied into a 12vdc relay using 18-2 SO cord. This way I did not have to cut up any of my hand controllers.


----------

